# Michigan DNR 2010 pig totals



## MAttt

*http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2009FSMap_324708_7.pdf*

*# Sightings Reported: 43*​
*# Kills Reported: 23*

Doesn't look like much of a problem at all
and probably no different than it was 20 years ago.
Just the internet makes reporting easier and the
dnr blowing it out of proportion.

I don't think problems like down South has,
can happen in the Northern States due to the
climate.


----------



## Birddogm33

Lets hope that doesn't happen here!


----------



## wildcoy73

More cougars are seen than that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Perferator

Over the past 5yrs you would think we'd have a regular hog explosion on our hands. Not quite yet.

I'd double the reports, though. There are some that shoot hogs and dont say a word, never get on the internet and couldnt care less about reporting to the DNR. Even then it doesnt seem like we are being overrun by killer hogzilla's.


----------



## Walleye Dog

Glad to see they posted the 7 killed in Mecosta County. That map sure makes it look like a very localized problem in my case. I agree, many more are seen and/or killed and go unreported. They are very tough animals to hunt with traditional methods, which is why the kill numbers are not higher in my opinion.

Actually, we have killed 9 total and they only listed 7.


----------



## owlswing

puLEEEEEEEEEEZE.......No verification required for sightings or kills.....no pics....no mandatory check- ins for kills (as if that would work anyways).....misdirection is the tool a magician uses to distract from another or more real issue....like REALITY....ASAIN CARP....MISMANAGED DEER HERD and on and on....

jes take mah werd fer it!


----------



## junkman

What's that Asian hawgs mismanaged.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

MAttt said:


> *http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2009FSMap_324708_7.pdf*
> 
> *# Sightings Reported: 43*​
> *# Kills Reported: 23*
> 
> Doesn't look like much of a problem at all
> and probably no different than it was 20 years ago.
> Just the internet makes reporting easier and the
> dnr blowing it out of proportion.
> 
> I don't think problems like down South has,
> can happen in the Northern States due to the
> climate.


Then please explain how these hogs thrive in RUSSIA!!! The climate is more severe there than it is here... and hogs do better in cold weather than they do in hot weather, due to the fact they can't sweat...

You guys can believe what you want... but they are here (in good numbers) they are the land based asian carp...

Clyde


----------



## youp50

Big difference between a 'Piney Woods Rooter' and a 'Rooshan'. I expect the Razorbacks of Dixie would have a very difficult time in Michigan.

There should be little doubt the Russian stock could make it. 

Maybe if they got established in the UP they could begin to feed on the contents of wolf dens. That would get someone's drawers in a knot:yikes:


----------



## Lucky Dog

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Then please explain how these hogs thrive in RUSSIA!!! The climate is more severe there than it is here... and hogs do better in cold weather than they do in hot weather, due to the fact they can't sweat...
> 
> You guys can believe what you want... but they are here (in good numbers) they are the land based asian carp...
> 
> Clyde


The Russian boars do thrive in Russia, but I do not recall hearing that they have completely devastated the ecosystem there, like some would like you to believe will happen in michigan.


----------



## jackbob42

As long as they've been around , and the way they're supposed to multiply , we should have been run over with them by now. 
I don't believe it's near as bad as some would have us believe.
And , I don't believe they're any harder to hunt down and kill than anything else. You just got to put your time in.


----------



## griffondog

The hog population wil grow slowly till it gets to about 10,000 animals after that you have no chance of keeping them under control. Yea there going to have a hard time in Michigan. Only going to have 1 litter instead of 2.:lol:

Griff


----------



## PITBULL

jackbob42 said:


> As long as they've been around , and the way they're supposed to multiply , we should have been run over with them by now.
> I don't believe it's near as bad as some would have us believe.
> And , I don't believe they're any harder to hunt down and kill than anything else. You just got to put your time in.


The piglets have a very low survival rate around here, What the Cougars and wolves miss the coyotes clean up.


----------



## averageguy

junkman said:


> What's that Asian hawgs mismanaged.:lol::lol::lol:


 I hope not. That's where sweet and sour pork comes from!:corkysm55


----------



## Walleye Dog

PITBULL said:


> The piglets have a very low survival rate around here, What the Cougars and wolves miss the coyotes clean up.


I am curious where you get that information. Is that your own personal theory or has there been some study done on that topic?


----------



## MEL

I would think that the large number of cougar reports in the center of the state, Clare, Gladwin, Midland areas, is directly related to the larger numbers of pigs available as a food source. It only makes sence.


----------



## PITBULL

Walleye Dog said:


> I am curious where you get that information. Is that your own personal theory or has there been some study done on that topic?


 Just remember, everyone is and expert and you read it on the internet so it must be true:lol:


----------



## MAttt

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Then please explain how these hogs thrive in RUSSIA!!! The climate is more severe there than it is here... and hogs do better in cold weather than they do in hot weather, due to the fact they can't sweat...
> 
> You guys can believe what you want... but they are here (in good numbers) they are the land based asian carp...
> 
> Clyde


I only know what I seen on the discovery channel, they
have no problems and they showed them putting out feed
for them on tough winters to help them out.
Looks like they respect them as a big game animal
and probably a good source of food.

Pig farms have been around in Michigan for longer than 
I've been alive and game farms have been around
longer than I've been hunting(30 years). 
If we were going to have problems with them
it would have happened by now imo.


----------



## Beaverhunter2

Birddogm33 said:


> Lets hope that doesn't happen here!


 x2

John


----------



## Walleye Dog

PITBULL said:


> Just remember, everyone is and expert and you read it on the internet so it must be true:lol:


Good point. I have wondered on predation of piglets and if it indeed occurs. I would think that a large sow would be a fairly decent guard against it. I will have to look into that one (on the internet of course).


----------



## onenationhere

Those are interesting numbers from the DNR.I thought the numbers would be higher,that is encouraging news.What scares me is how spread out the pigs seem to be,they are all over the map.This is going to be a big problem,they aren't localized at all,there are pockets here and there which makes them hard to contain.


----------



## stinky reinke

I know there was one killed in Sanilac County that was not reported. Make that 24 killed


----------



## MERGANZER

24!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!! We are being totally overrun!!!!!!!!:yikes: I think we will be okay as long as people shoot them when they see them. Seems like thats whats happening so far.

Ganzer


----------



## N M Mechanical

Well with the amount I travel through mid michigan roughly 750 miles a week and the amount of time scouting for birds and hunting them I have yet to see even a track
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walleye Dog

N M Mechanical said:


> Well with the amount I travel through mid michigan roughly 750 miles a week and the amount of time scouting for birds and hunting them I have yet to see even a track
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In all fairness, I have had known pig tracks going in our trap, and they are very difficult to distinguish between a deer. Another reason for the low sightings is how nocturnal these animals are. And the reports in from the DNR are very low. I know of many people around our acreage where we killed ours that have seen them multiple times. Most people that happen to see a pig or pig sign, do not end up calling anyone unfortunately.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Fair about the tracks but I have yet to see a pig killed by a vehicle. Through all the driving I have seen bear,elk and bobcats and we would say that those #'s being low. Just what I notice driving around
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishinmachine2

I see they dont have the Arenac county kills I know of!!

Scott


----------



## swampbuck

I know of a couple sighting in Roscommon county that are not on there.

They estimate the population at 3000-5000. Think about this, The population of bear and bobcats is much higher.....How many of those, or even coyotes, did you see this year ?


----------



## Cwick925

Walleye Dog said:


> I am curious where you get that information. Is that your own personal theory or has there been some study done on that topic?


I seen that thing on discovery like someone else was saying. But they said the low survival rates were because of the fierce weather in russia so only the stronger pigs survive.. I would assume it would be the same for them in michigan if they have litters right before winter.


----------



## solohunter

In all truth, this is a DNR report,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

it is and should be, inacurate, incomplete, showing the glowing results of the DNR wanted poster program, and in short basic fertilizer for your mind. All the sighting and kills are not shown, now actual un-coordination is shown, if they cant see them from the office in lansing they dont exsist. ogemaw, arenac and bay counties, roscommon have alot of hogs and this report ignores it, other reports are not shown either, I can guess people on here have shown pic,s of kills that are nor reported by this "report"... no cougar in the UP, or Wolves in the lower eh?? no breeding population in the lower,,,,, oops thats a pup,,,
no pigs here either,,,, DNR <---- masters of the paper trail.

time will tell,,,,


----------



## boostfan

Am I missing something in all of this? Hunting of these things is unlimited, right? With that policy, I don't see how this could possibly become an issue. If any other large game animal in Michigan had an unlimited hunting season, the population would be almost wiped out. If I thought I had a reasonable likely hood of finding one of these things, I would buy a night vision scope and be in the wood right now, but there just are not that many around yet, and there probably never will be.


----------



## MP1SG

I spent a few years in Germany which sports a climate similar to ours and they have a viable population of boars. Not the best of creature to come across when all you have in your hands is a M16!

The thing about these hogs is they adapt very well.


----------



## roger carv

Here is something everyone over looks... They talk about TX how it is just overran with hogs, about how the good ol boys would take care of them and now they cant.. well that may be true down there but the average hunter per acre down there and most places compared to MI is like 500 time less... You think a herd of pigs is going to slip by a 400 acre of state land in Jackson county.... I think our hunters will slaughter every pig if it is OPEN hunting to them.... IMO there is no problem in MI, never will be.... Bring em and we the hunters will take care of it... Every one in MI for the most part are SMALL land owners.. Hogs do not stand a chance... Heck nor do trophy bucks for the most part in this state... Too many hunters 

Lastly.... There where more BIGFOOT sightings in Oregon last year than HOG sightings here... LOL


----------



## boostfan

MP1SG said:


> I spent a few years in Germany which sports a climate similar to ours and they have a viable population of boars. Not the best of creature to come across when all you have in your hands is a M16!
> 
> The thing about these hogs is they adapt very well.


 
As long as they don't adapt a bullet proof shell, my money is on Michigan hunters keeping them under control


----------



## Jayrod

Just to put this in perspective, being a Georgia native and currently residing in Georgia. Our hog population is rapidly getting out of control. 15 years ago I had never seen a wild hog in Georgia...today I can hunt them practically out of my back yard. see the following - http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=1347363696&aid=2002820

most of those hogs were taken off an island off the coast of Georgia that is 9 miles tall and 7 miles wide, a wildlife management area that has a full time hog control employee who single handly removed over 800 hogs from the island in one year...one year! Hunters probably took another 400 and the place is absolutly still covered up with them...One sow having a couple litters a year with 8 -12 little ones...it doesn't take long for them to take over...farmers will pay you to hunt them on their land. They dont have a home territory, they prefer to travel at night they lay up in the thickets and swamps during the days...especially during the summer...they eat and make more piggys...they are truly a nuisance.

Just assume that after all the hunting and removing 1200 hogs last year only 200 survived...half boar, half sow...50 sow had 2 litters of an average of 8 surviving piglets each and 50 had only one litter of 8 surviving piglets each for this year...none were killed ...by dec 31 2011 there would be 1400 hogs already replacing the ones that had been eliminated half will be boar half will be sow repeat ...truth is more than 200 will survive all the hunting.


----------



## Jayrod

Sorry about the link guys...not the sharpest on IT management .. I'll just post a few...The following are pics of myself and my son on the island referenced above. The hogs are so numerous on the island, when you are trying to hunt deer and the pigs show up you are annoyed. Kind of like when squirrels or armadillos are milling around your deer stand while you try to hunt. DNR wants you to shoot every pig you see, size doesn't matter...as long as you shoot it. But with all the above being said...grilled wild pork tenderloin marinated correctly is unbelievably good!

































[/ATTACH]


----------



## Standsniper

wildcoy73 said:


> More cougars are seen than that
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Maybe the cougars are eating all the hogs :evil:


----------



## Forever444

If it is true that Michigan hunters will not allow wild boars to thrive because the season is always open, then how come we have so many deer?
Deer only have 1 or 2 fawns a year and half of them might survive, and with over a million hunters that can each buy a combination liscense and shoot 2 deer each, that's not including the doe permits, you would think no deer.
All you guys won't be laughing about there being close to no hogs here when they are on your property rooting up your crops and food plots because no one takes anything seriously. And all of you saying the DNR is exagerrating the problem, atleast they take it seriously enough that you can shoot them with ANY hunting liscense ALL year.
I don't know why everybody has the "I never saw one, so they must not be here" attitude, there's between 15,000 and 20,000 bears in Michigan, I've seen 3 a mother with 2 cubs. Go figure, there must only be 3 bears.


----------



## roger carv

Forever444 said:


> If it is true that Michigan hunters will not allow wild boars to thrive because the season is always open, then how come we have so many deer?
> Deer only have 1 or 2 fawns a year and half of them might survive, and with over a million hunters that can each buy a combination liscense and shoot 2 deer each, that's not including the doe permits, you would think no deer.
> All you guys won't be laughing about there being close to no hogs here when they are on your property rooting up your crops and food plots because no one takes anything seriously. And all of you saying the DNR is exagerrating the problem, atleast they take it seriously enough that you can shoot them with ANY hunting liscense ALL year.
> I don't know why everybody has the "I never saw one, so they must not be here" attitude, there's between 15,000 and 20,000 bears in Michigan, I've seen 3 a mother with 2 cubs. Go figure, there must only be 3 bears.


 1st of all DEER in MI are nothing to what they where 8-10 years ago until the DOE TAG freenzy... I use to hunt mecosta county 8-9 yrs ago or so on federal land... Nothing to see 8-20 deer a hunt, use to shine the large winter wheat fields at night... No joke, well over 200 DEER in the fields... EVERYWHERE... Then one year they allowed 32,000 doe tags, and every year u can get em... DEER are hardly there anymore.... I dont care what the #'s say the deer population in MI ( for the most part) is nothing what it use to be.... You must remember that DEER are not open HUNTING, you have to have tags, many people pass does, buck hunt, 8 or better,etc... PIGS would be an open slaughter, no tag... Totally different... I dont think they stand a chance here..IMO 

B4 anyone jumps on me about deer population,... I am sure some areas are still running ravid but for the most part ( I hunt 5 southern counties) and the deer herd is 1/2 at best what it was 8 years ago


----------



## boostfan

The DNR is creating the ellusion of taking this seriously. In reality you can take a hog with any tag is true but you have to use the weapon for that type of hunting. So if you can take down a 300 pound hog with the rifle your using to hunt 3 pound squirels.


----------



## wildcoy73

I do not see the problem of pigs in michigan. We would have road kills and more sightings. I spent time in texas and every day at noon I could drive by a group of oaks and see a heard of pigs.
The boar I killed was in my yard, and I was told he was comming into my yard at the same time every morning for two weeks. So I took a morning off work and he followed his daily task. I did get a lot of meat off him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walleye Dog

wildcoy73 said:


> I do not see the problem of pigs in michigan. We would have road kills and more sightings. I spent time in texas and every day at noon I could drive by a group of oaks and see a heard of pigs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are comparing a state that has had an established problem (TX), to a state that may have a problem in the future if measures are not taken. I believe if we reach a point in this state that pigs are getting hit by cars, it will be too late to manage the issue. 

The argument as to whether we have pigs in this state is getting brought up way too much in my opinion. We know we have a population of them and thats good enough to me to have some eradication measures in place for us to use if we see fit. 

I view the feral pig situation in this state as us being ahead of the issue. If it turns out that numbers were overestimated and pigs never gain a foothold in ths state, great! Win, win in my book.


----------



## wildcoy73

I have no issue with killing on sight. I would love to have one.
I just keep hearing the sky is falling and this will be the end to deer hunting for us. The problem is not as big as some believe.
Plus we give pigs to much credit. They can be hunted and killed. Like all creatures they are lazy.
Recall this: food, water, safety, and companionship. You find that on any creature, you will eat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccer_man48420

Hell, Im just glad they finally take something serious. They wait and wait until its too late. For once they are taking action before we are left in ruins...



Forever444 said:


> If it is true that Michigan hunters will not allow wild boars to thrive because the season is always open, then how come we have so many deer?
> Deer only have 1 or 2 fawns a year and half of them might survive, and with over a million hunters that can each buy a combination liscense and shoot 2 deer each, that's not including the doe permits, you would think no deer.
> All you guys won't be laughing about there being close to no hogs here when they are on your property rooting up your crops and food plots because no one takes anything seriously. And all of you saying the DNR is exagerrating the problem, atleast they take it seriously enough that you can shoot them with ANY hunting liscense ALL year.
> I don't know why everybody has the "I never saw one, so they must not be here" attitude, there's between 15,000 and 20,000 bears in Michigan, I've seen 3 a mother with 2 cubs. Go figure, there must only be 3 bears.


----------



## swampbuck

soccer_man48420 said:


> Hell, Im just glad they finally take something serious. They wait and wait until its too late. For once they are taking action before we are left in ruins...


 Any action they have taken is minimal, They could do alot more.


----------



## Bearboy

don't know why everybody has the "I never saw one, so they must not be here" attitude, there's between 15,000 and 20,000 bears in Michigan, I've seen 3 a mother with 2 cubs. Go figure, there must only be 3 bears. 

Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Michigan DNR 2010 pig totals - Page 3 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3558940#post3558940#ixzz1EttuxMwr

The last estimate of bear in Michigan according to Adam Bump as reported to the Grand Rapids Press(AP) is only 9000 to 11000 bear in the entire state. The bear numbers were estimated to be 15 to 20K in 2008. Overharvest has its price. The AP article is from "this month".


----------



## Forever444

Bearboy said:


> The last estimate of bear in Michigan according to Adam Bump as reported to the Grand Rapids Press(AP) is only 9000 to 11000 bear in the entire state. The bear numbers were estimated to be 15 to 20K in 2008. Overharvest has its price. The AP article is from "this month".


Sorry that I don't keep up on my Bear stats, I don't hunt bear, I'm a deer hunter. I'm just saying that everyone needs to take the wild hog problem seriously, if we ever get to a point of 10,000 or even 5,000 wild hogs in the wild at once we will NOT be able to control it.

And on regarding there being far less deer in Michigan, I know this. There once was a time when there was virtually no deer in Michigan, and up until recently there was too many deer. Now we don't have "enough" when we are trying to create some actual age classes instead of shooting every deer that has horns, can't keep anybody happy..


----------



## trophylunker5

bring on the Boar!!!!! i like me pork


----------



## Blake

wildcoy73 said:


> More cougars are seen than that
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seeing a Cougar and having it turn out to be a Cougar are two different things.


----------



## Huntfish247

Over the past 8 years I have averaged over 1500 miles per year on horseback, mostly in wooded areas of W. MI and spend most of the rest of my free time hunting, fishing and working in the same. Most of the time I am suitably armed to (attempt to) take a hog. In the last 4 years I have seen 2 hogs and 3 rooted up areas. I am anxiously waiting to help out with this "problem".


----------



## leesecw

For those of you that want a huntable hog population in Michigan, are you the same folks that wanted gobies here in the great lakes? Zebra Mussells too? Goldfish in the greatlakes too. We DONT want them here.


----------



## PIKERPETE

I was up in Mio a few weeks ago drinking at the Faul Inn. I swear I saw a Sterile Pig up there a little after midnight...Things may have been a little fuzzy at the time....I think I porked her.


----------



## fishingfanatic

PIKERPETE said:


> I was up in Mio a few weeks ago drinking at the Faul Inn. I swear I saw a Sterile Pig up there a little after midnight...Things may have been a little fuzzy at the time....I think I porked her.


 Let us know if the offspring look domestic or take on the russain appearance.:yikes:


----------

